# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash Outraises Opponents

## EBounding

https://www.freep.com/story/news/pol...ey/4632357002/




> WASHINGTON  Money isn't everything but it's at least one thing embattled U.S. Rep. Justin Amash has going in his favor for now.
> 
> The only independent member of the U.S. House who famously called for President Donald Trump's impeachment and then left the Republican Party last year, Amash has raised more money and has more left in his campaign coffers than all the other candidates in the race for his west Michigan seat.
> 
> That's no small matter, considering the people who have lined up to run against him include the heir to the well-known Meijer grocery store chain, the owner of a local arena and a state representative from the area.
> 
> *Campaign finance reports filed Friday with the Federal Election Commission show Amash, of Cascade Township, raised $595,000 during the last three months of 2019  as impeachment proceedings against Trump got underway in the House  lifting his total for the campaign cycle to more than $1 million.
> 
> As of Dec. 31, he had $722,000 on hand.*
> ...

----------

